# "Mein Spiel des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *"Mein Spiel des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

					Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware kommentieren aktuelle Ereignisse oder Entwicklungen aus der Welt der PC-Hardware, IT-Branche, Spiele, Technik oder Unterhaltung. Lesen Sie die persönlichen Meinungen der PCGH-Redakteure, heute zum Thema "Mein Spiel des Jahres 2015 ..."

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *"Mein Spiel des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*


----------



## Berserkervmax (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Mein Spiel des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

The Witcher 3 !


Evolve...was für ein Reinfall...
Fallout 4...nicht meins
Battlefront.....Flach , ganz flach


und sonst...

BF4 ist entlich spielbar und die neuen Karten sind Geil ..aber sonst...


----------



## Erok (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Mein Spiel des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

The Witcher 3 ist zwar gut, aber mittlerweile zu sehr Mainstream in meinen Augen. Aber definitiv eines der echt guten Games dieses Jahr.

Für mich jedoch die absolute Überraschung und mein Top-Favorit wurde völlig unerwartet Dirt Rally. Schon im Early Access konnte das Game mich absolut überzeugen  

Und desweiteren hat mich Life is Feudal : Your Own positiv überrascht 

Und es ist zwar kein Spiel des Jahres, aber für mich das DLC des Jahres 2015 : Euro Truck Simulator 2 Skandinavien DLC  
Da hat SCS absolute Top-Leistung abgeliefert 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Guru4GPU (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Mein Spiel des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Just Cause 3, weil halt, darum!  

 Wer Spaß an Zerstörung hat und die Story nicht sehr erst nimmt der sollte JC3 unbedingt mal ne Chance geben


----------



## Rolk (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Mein Spiel des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Wirklich entscheiden konnte ich mich nicht. Deshalb wurde es in der Umfrage das Spiel mit der meisten Spielzeit.

In der engeren Auswahl hatte ich Fallout 4, Witcher 3, Ori and the Blind Forest, Dirt Rally, Divinity: Original Sin Enhanced Edition, Total War: Attila, Cities Skylines und Warhammer Vermintide.

Alles angespielt, aber das meiste davon wird mich noch eine Zeit lang beschäftigen.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Mein Spiel des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Erok schrieb:


> The Witcher 3 ist zwar gut, aber mittlerweile zu sehr Mainstream in meinen Augen. Aber definitiv eines der echt guten Games dieses Jahr.
> 
> Für mich jedoch die absolute Überraschung und mein Top-Favorit wurde völlig unerwartet Dirt Rally. Schon im Early Access konnte das Game mich absolut überzeugen
> 
> ...



Danke für die Rückmeldung,muss mir als Assetto Corsa Liebhaber doch noch Dirt anschauen nachdem so viele Leute davon schwärmen!

WITCHER hat mir persönlich sehr gut gefallen (eigentlich das erste RPG das ich überhaupt gespielt habe).
Von daher kam mir Mainstream gar nicht unrecht!

JC 3 gefällt mir gut,so ein bisschen fehlt mir aber der rote Faden und toll wäre es gewesen wenn die Zerstörungsphysik wirklich alle Gebäude umfassen würde.
Es reist mich immer noch aus dem Game wenn ich mit einem Panzer auf ein Gebäude feuer,eine Riesen Explosion zu sehen ist,aber das Gebäude ohne ein Kratzer noch genauso wie zuvor da steht!
Crysis 1 hat vor X Jahren gezeigt wie es gehen könnte,seitdem hat sich erschreckend wenig getan.

Ansonsten kann ich festhalten das sich mein Kaufverhalten geändert hat und ich kaum noch Shooter spiele und sehr genau überlege was ich kaufe!
Ein Modern Warfare (vor allem die Stimmung) neu aufbereitet und mit einer guten Engine und Zerstörungsphysik (zum Beispiel im alten Schwimmbad wo Wände zu Bruch und Kacheln bei Schusswechsel realistisch von der Wand platzen).Das wäre richtig toll!

Am meisten Zwiegespalten bin ich von Anno.
ENGINE und Setting gefallen mir hervorragend,aber nach 25-30 Stunden hab ich das Gefühl alles erreicht und gesehen zu haben und kein Grund besteht noch weiter zu spielen.


----------



## patriotwarrior (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Mein Spiel des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Mein Spiel des Jahres ist Rocket League. Das ist das einzige Spiel was mich wirklich für längere Zeit am Ball halten konnte ( hach was für ein Wortspiel) ^^


----------



## FortuneHunter (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Mein Spiel des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ein Spiel des Jahres gibt es nicht für mich ... Ich habe gleich mehrere in verschiedenen Genres.

Bester Shooter: Black Ops 3
Bestes Multiplayerspiel (und einziges, da ich kaum MP spiele) : GTA Online <- Der Part ist das einzige was ich bei GTA V intensiv gespielt habe. Die Story wartet noch darauf weitergespielt zu werden.
Bestes First Person Rollenspiel: Fallout 4
Bestes Third Person Rollenspiel: Witcher 3 <- Und auch bestes Rollenspiel überhaupt.
Bestes Partyrollenspiel: Pillars of Eternity
Bestes Koop Rollenspiel: Divinity: Original Sin
Bestes Action Rennspiel: The Crew <- Wegen der großen Open World
Bestes Plattformspiel: Ori - The Blind Forest
Bestes Rätselspiel: The Talos Prinzipal
Bestes Remake: Grim Fandango
Bestes Kickstarterprojekt in das ich investiert habe: Kingdome Come Deliverance
Bestes Episodenspiel: Life is Strange <- Selten so dem erscheinen einer neuen Episode entgegengefiebert.
Bestes Actionadventure: Assassins Creed Syndicate <- Ich liebe Evie. Sie ist eine verdammt starke Frau. Außerdem liebe ich das victorianische London von Arthur Conan Doyle und Anne Perry. Logisch das mir ein Spiel, das in der Zeit spielt gefällt.
Bestes Aufbaustrategiespiel: Cities Skyline
Bestes Action RPG: Van Helsing - Final Cut
Bester Re-Release: Kings Quest
Bestes Rundenbasiertes RPG: Shadowrun Hong Kong <- Ich liebe das gesamte Shadowrununiversum
Bestes Schleichspiel: Metal Gear Solid V - The Phantom Pain.


----------



## Tiz92 (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Mein Spiel des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Bei mir ists auch der Witcher recht dicht gefolgt von Dying Light. Fand das Spiel echt hervorragend. Freue mich auf den DLC. Lief auch ohne großartige Framedrops auf meiner 7970 sehr gut, auf nen mix zwischen Hoch und Sehr hoch.


----------



## Mephisto_xD (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Mein Spiel des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Mein Spiel des Jahres ist Starcraft 2 : Legacy of the Void. Gute Kampagne, fantastische Rendersequenzen, brutaler Multiplayer. Ich gebe aber zu, dass ich sonst in diesem Jahr nicht wirklich viele neue Spiele gespielt habe.

Deswegen ist mein meistgespieltes Spiel wohl wieder Battlefield 3.

Enttäuschung des Jahres war für ich Metal Gear Solid 5. Die ersten 2 Stunden waren super, allerdings macht man danach halt immer wieder das gleiche weswegen ich das Spiel nach 10 Stunden wieder deinstalliert habe.


----------



## Caduzzz (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Mein Spiel des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Fallout 4, Pillars of Eternity, Dying Light, Divinity: Original Sin -Dingsbums Edition 2015, Banished (is' glaube von letztem Jahr, aber diese Jahr gern gezockt), The Witcher III hat mich leider relativ kalt gelassen.. :/


----------



## ein_schelm (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Mein Spiel des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

The Witcher 3

Spannende und packende Story... wärs ein Film, wärs mein Lieblingsfilm.


----------



## Ion (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Mein Spiel des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Da brauche ich gar nicht lange nachdenken:
*The Talos Principle - The Road to Gehenna*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Mein Spiel des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Den Zug habe ich völlig verschlafen. Für dieses Jahr gab es kein neues Game sondern nur Altlasten aus der Mottenkiste, daher kann ich mit keiner Empfehlung aufwarten


----------



## Olstyle (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Mein Spiel des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Für mich definitiv Life is Strange. Wobei z.B. die AC Spiele welche ich dieses Jahr gespielt habe auch schlicht nicht aus 2015 waren und der dritte Hexer auch noch aussteht.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Mein Spiel des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Life is Strange war auch eines meiner Highlights. Ein erfrischend anderes Spielerlebnis.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: &quot;Mein Spiel des Jahres 2015 ...&quot; - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Als soo anders habe ich es als Liebhaber von storylastigen (Adventure-)Games gar nicht empfunden. Aber es ist halt ein verdammt Gutes von der Sorte und hat anscheinend eine Menge Genrefremde erreicht.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Mein Spiel des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Mein Spiel des Jahres ist ganz klar MGS V. 
So viel Freihheit ohne langweilig zu werden und einem mehr als 100 Stunden zu fesseln gibt´s nicht oft. 

Aber interessant, das gerade von Spiele Nerds wie der PCGH Redaktion ausgerechnet AAA Spiele zu den besten Games im Jahr 2015 zählen.


----------



## Pronounta (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Mein Spiel des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Alles, was ich dieses Jahr gezockt habe... naja...
Osu!... ne, gibts seit 2007. CSGO... seit 2012. Deus Ex: Human Revolution... Ne, 2011.
Die Liste könnt ich so weiterführen, für mich gab es dieses Jahr aber nichts neues. Dirt: Rally finde ich aber interessant, das werde ich mir mal genauer anschauen


----------



## Ion (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Mein Spiel des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Mein Spiel des Jahres ist ganz klar MGS V.



Stimmt, das gibt es ja auch noch. Habe ich doch glatt nach ~160 Spielstunden vergessen 
Hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht das Teil


----------

